

NBC tries to make up with Apple - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/online-video/nbc-tries-to-make-up-with-apple-297139.php

======
zach
I can just hear the suits convincing each other that consumers would pay "as
much as $4.95" for NBC's shows, getting pumped up about how great their future
in downloadable content is looking.

And then when this number gets mentioned to Apple and comes out in the media
to universal ridicule, everyone is like "what are they smoking?" and they feel
really awkward and hurt about it.

